

A crypto-currency primer: Bitcoin vs. Litecoin - hepha1979
http://www.zdnet.com/a-crypto-currency-primer-bitcoin-vs-litecoin-7000024301/

======
adrianwaj
One key aspect is that the Litecoin blockchain loads into the app in about 20
mins (and not 2 days or more with Bitcoin... roughly.. I should time it) And
that Litecoin appears to be desired by drug-site users. It's basically the
same in usage... (perhaps faster, although it depends on the number of
confirmations needed to deem as secure) ...but more chance that Litecoins will
rise in value. There's also more US regulations applied to Bitcoin in terms of
what can go into the code (as far as I know.) If someone asked what crypto to
use.. I'd say Litecoin. I don't get hung up emotionally on it.

